# Canadian X-Trail Roof Rails- Difference in years?



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I recently sold the factory crossbars from my 2005 X-Trail. The buyer had a 2006 X-Trail. He says he's unable to fit them. I had to ship them to him so I can't look at the roof rails to see if there is a difference. Can anyone tell me if the 2005/2006 X-Trails had different crossbar fittings?

Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There shouldn't be any difference between the two models and all xtrails from 2001 to 2007 (before the new shape T31 xtrail came-out) have the same fitting points to accept the cross bars, unless his xtrail has got the hyper roof rails with lights, in which case the cross bars for this type of set-up is completely different.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Problem solved. Thanks for the reply. The roofrails were the same it was just an installation issue. I miss my X-Trail and this forum but I also love my Murano. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I also love my Murano wheels LOL 

Happy New Year to you too.


----------

